# Frankensteins Lab



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello All 
So, in our basement we are doing a Frankensteins Lab for our Halloween Party. We have a full size Frank with electricity poles on each side, some beakers, jar of bubbling eyeballs, etc, But, I would like it to be interactive for the little ones...so, I need ideas for things the kids can feel in the dark. I have the two obvious...peeled grapes for eyeballs and spaghettis fro guts...or brains...what else is out there that wont make a huge mess? Any ideas would be very much appreciated!  And any other lab ideas too!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

When we did our mad lab theme, our guests were adults but act like children lol
We had a chalkboard with blibber babble formulas written all over but had a hidden message in it (word find)
They also loved the transformation box. That would also be appropriate for children and has knobs lol
Oh and test tubes with tonic water in them....they glow.

MsM


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

MsMeeple said:


> When we did our mad lab theme, our guests were adults but act like children lol
> We had a chalkboard with blibber babble formulas written all over but had a hidden message in it (word find)
> They also loved the transformation box. That would also be appropriate for children and has knobs lol
> Oh and test tubes with tonic water in them....they glow.
> ...


Ohh we have test tubes already....how do you use the tonic water? Do you just put it in there or do you need something else? Great idea!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

I think my mad scientist slipped some gin in those test tubes with the tonic water lol
But you can drink it just plain. Has a slightly bitter taste. You could add something to it to sweeten it up for the kids but not sure if it would still glow or not. Might want to test it out first under a black light.

MsM


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

If we just want to use them as part of a display, do we just pour in the tonic water and thats it, besides black lighting it?


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

probably nothing of use here, but this was my 2009 lab scene
YouTube- Mr. Chicken's Yard Haunt 2009: Monster Mash
Sort of a mish-mosh of rusty machinery, old electronics, and random cool stuff


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

OMG THATS AMAZING! how did you make those guys sing??


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks! They're servo-controlled, programmed by an SSC-32 board and VSA software. The two with faces are 3-axis skulls underneath with foam latex skins.

build threads:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/82096-3-axis-zombie-skin.html
http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/76862-3-axis-frankenstein.html


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

well its just amazing! Loved the video...will show it it DH when he gets home....followed by...Can we do THIS????


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> If we just want to use them as part of a display, do we just pour in the tonic water and thats it, besides black lighting it?


yep that's it!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

MichaelMyers1 said:


> well its just amazing! Loved the video...will show it it DH when he gets home....followed by...Can we do THIS????


The 3 axis skulls aren't that difficult....you can even buy them ready made. But the skill and artistry that mr chicken put into those self made masks/skins.....that's impossible to duplicate!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Mr. Chicken, once again you have amazed us all!

MM1, in my books, a Jacob's Ladder is an absolute necessity in a Mad Scientist's Lab. Very easy to assemble, just visit a Neon Sign Company. They will have used transformers that you can rent or purchase, or perhaps they will donate.


----------



## Saffyre (Oct 4, 2009)

Here are a few that aren't too messy:

cauliflower head - brains
baby carrots or hotdogs - fingers
candy corn or unpopped pop corn - teeth
dried apricot - tongue
fruit rollup - skin


----------

